# Maumee Flathead makes 5 year old anglers say "Good"



## Walleye007 (Apr 2, 2006)

Thought you guys might like this. 
Took my son and nephew over the mighty Maumee today. 
I hooked a fish, handed the rod to my nephew and said "reel." 
About a few minutes the fish nearly pulled him into the river. 
At that point I offered some assistance. Heres the fish and two proud anglers. 
​[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGGtT1OV9mQ[/ame]


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Nice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## catfishcc (Oct 28, 2013)

That's awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Very cool.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome job!!!


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

That's a nasty rip in his side. Did it look as fresh as it does in the video? Might have smashed himself into a rock on the way in.


----------



## Walleye007 (Apr 2, 2006)

Dana.Birrell said:


> That's a nasty rip in his side. Did it look as fresh as it does in the video? Might have smashed himself into a rock on the way in.


Yes it looked VERY fresh coming in. At first glance through the water, I thought the fish had a pink jig & twister tail stuck into its side. Many of the big cats we catch are pretty banged up. I've always gathered it was due to the spawn. I've read that they fan eggs and build and protect nests throughout the spawn. I've also read that they compete for females much like animals do. Many of the channel cats look the same - in terms of marks on them. The fish in the video is a pretty extreme example. Strangely, that was the only mark on the fish that I remember. It may have been a rock coming in, but their skin in pretty tough. If I had to guess, the fish rubbed the layer of skin off during the spawn. Perhaps someone with more knowledge will weigh in?

(Attached is a pic of another fish. If you look closely at the dorsal fin and the fin closest to the tail you can see where the skin has been rubbed completely off).


----------

